# Orange County CA Computer Club



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Is anyone a member of any computer club in Orange County CA? Im in the Huntington Beach area, and would love to get together with other techs and teens about the troubleshooting aspects of computers. Im not really looking for a lecture series, more of a "this is the problem ive had, here is how I faced it" type situations.

I know there is a North OC club at Chapman Univeristy, but that seems more like lecture series.

Any responses would be welcome


----------



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

anyone


----------

